# Disney Collect! by Topps



## Unca’ Donald

Anyone else check out this new Disney digital card trading app from Topps? I’m looking to add friends to trade with so I decided to start this thread where we can all post our user name on the app and hopefully help each other complete our sets. I’m BLUE_ROGUE on the app.


----------



## Eric777

I cant find it on Google Play. I have an Android Tablet with Google Play and cannot locate the app.


----------



## supernova

Collecting real trading cards is enough of a pain in the a*s.  I couldn't imagine collecting imaginary trading cards.


----------



## disvaclub92

Great idea for the thread!  I am MissDizzy.  We will allow people to add names here to see how much of an interest we get but might need to move user names over to a new separate thread if this takes off. 

Try the app, trust me it is fun.  Gives me a break from Candy Crush.  

Unfortunately, the app is only available right now for iPhone and Ipad.  We will keep an eye out for if that expands to others and we sure hope it will.


----------



## Eric777

Finally got the app. Dont know what to do, but I'm Eric737.


----------



## disvaclub92

Glad you were able to get app.  I am following Blue and you.  To follow someone, click on your avatar picture, follow tab, click on person icon to find someone.  Once name is found, click on their profile and select follow user.

Right now I am just doing the starter missions and collecting daily awards.  Have not figured out trading yet.


----------



## souper

I am HappyGuest in the app. Feel free to add me.

Also for the collect 100 Mickey, Collect 100 Olaf you can simply “swap” back and forth. It’s not necessary to have 100 in your inventory. I’m willing to help with swaps, just ask Miss Dizzy. 

Tip: If you notice a trade you sent showing as voided, it means one of the items involved in the trade got traded.  This happens most often with swaps. 

Example: If a collector has 1 Olaf, and 2 trades come in looking to swap at about the same time (1 Olaf for 1 Olaf) only one of those trades can be fulfilled. On swaps, I’d advise sending another request. On regular trades, try again maybe swapping out a card.


----------



## Unca’ Donald

I’m following everyone who’s posted their user name here.


----------



## Dead2009

Name is Deadd2009 on there!


----------



## MelodySong11

MelodySong11


----------



## kelbel5355

Kelbel5355


----------



## DJFan88

The trade screen is confusing, unlike their regular baseball app.  When I pick my card, do I click accept, and then I will be able to pick their card?  I just don't want to click something too soon


----------



## Unca’ Donald

DJFan88 said:


> The trade screen is confusing, unlike their regular baseball app.  When I pick my card, do I click accept, and then I will be able to pick their card?  I just don't want to click something too soon



Yes. You click “accept” after you select which card(s) you want to trade for, and also after which card(s) you want to trade away. Nothing is finalized until you hit ”submit.”


----------



## DJFan88

Thanks!


----------



## DJFan88

Also when trading, I'm not sure how to see the other traders "needs" only, or does that automatically only show that?


----------



## CaptHook34

CaptHookFan


----------



## souper

DJFan88 said:


> Also when trading, I'm not sure how to see the other traders "needs" only, or does that automatically only show that?


You probably learned this by now, but just in case: 

Tip: When in the trade window adding cards, use sort AND filter option. The menu is the 3 lines with dots. (right side of screen in the white stripe) Sort by DUP, scroll down and FILTER by I/THEY NEED.


----------



## souper

I haven’t loaded Disboards in a few weeks and just wanted to say Hi!  It’s nice to see more folks playing.  I just love the artwork on some of the cards.  If you have questions that don’t get answered here, feel free to drop me a note in a samecard:samecard trade — saying, will you read my question on Disboards?

(Look for the chat bubble in the center of the screen. A  alert indicates a message in pending, accepted & inactive trades.)


IGN: HappyGuest


----------



## DJFan88

Thanks for getting back, yes, I did, but still appreciate it just in case. 


souper said:


> You probably learned this by now, but just in case:
> 
> Tip: When in the trade window adding cards, use sort AND filter option. The menu is the 3 lines with dots. (right side of screen in the white stripe) Sort by DUP, scroll down and FILTER by I/THEY NEED.


----------



## DjDice1

hello everyone.. I just downloaded the app... seems cool and still trying to figure it out... feel free to add me..  DjDice1
looking forward to trading cards with you all... thank you


----------



## Guppixox

Unca’ Donald said:


> Anyone else check out this new Disney digital card trading app from Topps? I’m looking to add friends to trade with so I decided to start this thread where we can all post our user name on the app and hopefully help each other complete our sets. I’m BLUE_ROGUE on the app.



Hey!!! I’m been to th app, would you help me out?


----------



## Guppixox

Unca’ Donald said:


> I’m following everyone who’s posted their user name here.



GUPPIXOX


----------



## Guppixox

Guppixox said:


> GUPPIXOX





DjDice1 said:


> hello everyone.. I just downloaded the app... seems cool and still trying to figure it out... feel free to add me..  DjDice1
> looking forward to trading cards with you all... thank you


 I’ll add you now


----------



## MeliMel702

I barely started collecting and trading a couple weeks ago. I'm Melimel702 if you want to add me.


----------



## Maimai6

Boujour, 
Quelqu'un sait-il comment faire pour obtenir des cartes d'anciennes collections sans faire d'échanger? 
Comment fait sur pour que les anciennes collections reviennent svp? 

Moi


----------



## nicovanni58

I search friends for trading dopes, I’m Italian, my name ..nicovanni58.
I search Frozen rare, King Lion, Christmas, and gold Disney. Thank you...


----------



## nicovanni58

Help search rare Frozen, Christmas, king lion rare, and Disney Gold, trading with all my dopes .. nicovanni58 .. cerco anche gruppi italiani x scambi.


----------



## nicovanni58

nicovanni58 said:


> I search friends for trading dopes, I’m Italian, my name ..nicovanni58.
> I search Frozen rare, King Lion, Christmas, and gold Disney. Thank you...





nicovanni58 said:


> Help search rare Frozen, Christmas, king lion rare, and Disney Gold, trading with all my dopes .. nicovanni58 .. cerco anche gruppi italiani x scambi.





nicovanni58 said:


> I search friends for trading dopes, I’m Italian, my name ..nicovanni58.
> I search Frozen rare, King Lion, Christmas, and gold Disney. Thank you...


----------



## nicovanni58

Trading dopes rare


----------



## SuperZgirl21

Mine is SuperZgirl21. I would love to actually have comments to each other so we can discuss, if any, the trading. Also revise revise. Let the person know hey you don't have one you like. I began the game and had no stars. I asked a person for a trade and wrote that if they see any card they like. They declined and posted back you initiate the trade. I mean I am not a mind reader and did not have any on their wish list so that is why I had asked. They declined and gave me 1 star so that's how I started the game. I always give 5 stars because it is not your fault or my fault we didn't come to am agreement. I think the stars are overrated.


----------



## smilejoyjoy

Hi everyone! Just started playing last month. Stumbled here cause I feel frustrated with the trading. Trying to find two cards but no one has helped me so far. I guess they're looking for better cards than what I have. Figured to meet other players in a community like this. Anyway, please find and add me SMILEJOYJOY


----------



## bower007

My kids got me hooked on this several weeks ago, my username is bower007.  I'm looking for a colored "Pooh-Bear's House" card if anyone has a duplicate.  Thanks!


----------



## Sam41082

Unca’ Donald said:


> Anyone else check out this new Disney digital card trading app from Topps? I’m looking to add friends to trade with so I decided to start this thread where we can all post our user name on the app and hopefully help each other complete our sets. I’m BLUE_ROGUE on the app.


I just added you but I’m really new. Just started 4 days ago and man it feels like work right now. Happy trading


----------



## Sam41082

If anyone has any tips for beginners that would be great, I’m addicted but I feel like I’m all over the place.


----------



## bower007

Sam41082 said:


> If anyone has any tips for beginners that would be great, I’m addicted but I feel like I’m all over the place.


I started with the basic sets, trying to complete them.  If there was a special set I wanted to buy packs for, I'd spend the coins but some of them are hard to complete, and they are only available for a limited time.

If you want to follow me on the app, my username is "bower007"'; I need to go back through this thread and add everyone else, just haven't gotten around to it yet.  I am missing some special cards I'd love to trade for.


----------



## palmon1996

How do I add people on the app my name on the app is palmon1996


----------



## shb5007

Anyone here attend D23 or a D23 member and want to help out a DIS member? I am searching for the Disney Topps Collect code that was given out at the D23 expo... or also might be included in the D23 winter 2021 magazine. Please PM if you can help! Christmas gift for wife... Thank you so much!


----------



## MissiJo

Great idea!  MissiJo and MiniPanther here. Also looking for a printable list of the cards to collect. I keep trading with myself, but I feel like I'm just trading the same cards back and forth!


----------

